# TBS's Do!Aqua Mini-S (Testing Ground)



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

TBS, remind me later to follow up your last private message or email. Forgot which one it was.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Tank looks great. Where do you get these Do!Aqua tanks? I think I might want one for my office! Also what is the light on there? Coralife?

Edit: Never mind about the Do!Aqua. I found them online at ADG.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks!

ADG carries a ton of great stuff. I picked mine up locally, as our LFS carries (some) ADA gear. The light is an Odyssea 27W CF. I picked it up on Ebay for about $40 a couple years ago. It's temporary until I get a replacement - probably an Archaea 27W (or the Ebay equivalent, haha...)


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I predict an email question asking if I can ship to Canada!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Francis Xavier said:


> I predict an email question asking if I can ship to Canada!


Hahaha...nope. I can pick up in Point Roberts or Blaine, WA.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, since I should probably make a post that isn't completely useless towards the aquascaping merits present, I'll go ahead and make a post about the aquascape (e.g. on topic).

I think this scape has merit, more so it's potential where I'm visualizing it while grown in and properly trimmed up. But you totally need to get a Solar Mini S and ditch the whatever-that-thing is!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...nope. I can pick up in Point Roberts or Blaine, WA.


Urgh. I've had bad experiences in Blaine. I used to live in Seattle. So. Yeah.

Have fun with that. Not my responsibility once it's out the door and signed for!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Francis Xavier said:


> Have fun with that. Not my responsibility once it's out the door and signed for!


Hahaha..thanks for the heads up. Burnaby is essentially a suburb of Vancouver, so I can pick up in Bellingham, Sumas, and even Seattle. 

And just so I'm not jacking the thread (too much), I agree, this tank needs a pendant light, even if it's not a mini-S.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Agreed  That'll have to wait for X-mas or perhaps a birthday, however, haha.

I trimmed back the anubias roots and arranged them in a more attractive manner. I also separated the x-mas moss from the taiwan moss and flame moss (stinking LFS moss, grrr!) and tied it to a rock, so it can grow in. Likely to be a slow grower though, with the windelov, moss, and anubias.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

One question. Why not put the little heater in the back behind the plants instead of being so prominently on the glass high up? really detracts from the scape.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

yea i would try to tuck that heater behind the filter or behind the java fern.

very nice scape though. Can't go wrong with seiryu and yours already looks like its been in the tank for a while. I didn't really like my iwagumi when it started because my stones didn't look "weathered" enough.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

zeldar said:


> yea i would try to tuck that heater behind the filter or behind the java fern.
> 
> very nice scape though. Can't go wrong with seiryu and yours already looks like its been in the tank for a while. I didn't really like my iwagumi when it started because my stones didn't look "weathered" enough.


Thanks! I have had them in the tank for a few weeks now, so yeah they have a healthy layer of algae. I wanted this one to look almost like a single formation protruding from the ground.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

So, I liked it but I didn't love it. New incarnation upcoming with Ohko stone and eleocharis 'Belem'  It's up now, but I need to adjust some placement a little. I had so much Ohko stone left over, I used some in my 10G with one of my root wood branches. I think it looks pretty cool, even as a decidedly unconventional combination. I think a carpet, the moss, and maybe some very limited stems will finish it off. I'm awaiting a 6-way manifold for my CO2 tank (mwa-ha-ha-ha!!!) so I can have my Mini-S, 10G, and my larger Do!Aqua tank on the same cylinder.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

And just because... Here's the 10G  I know, it's a crummy AGA tank with gross looking tubes, etc. but I like the hardscape


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Edited: Posted wrong pic. Oops


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I think for a mini S the trick is to not have so many plant and moss varieties. it is too small and it needs one or two main focal plants. also your subtrate looks flat maybe it the camera angle but a steep slope will help. Hope this helps. Just MHO. BTW the hardscape on your other tank looks great.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Ha! Oops. I posted the wrong pic haha... This is from my other tank. The mini s is still the Ohko stone, it's just growing out. I got my threads mixed up haha...

Thanks marimoball. I think the advice applies anyhow - though it is a bit bigger. I need to simplify and keep my collectoritis at bay.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

So the mini s is chugging along- deep in a bout of brown fuzz. It's the light. It's a piece of crap to be honest. I ordered an archaea 27 watt from AFA so I'm hoping that will solve the problem. Wanna see?










The light should solve the algae. Then I can move up to more pressing issues...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

What l would do for some sexy Ohko stone. Definately my fav type of stone along with seiryu and manten.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

I love the stuff  The color is gorgeous, the texture is super interesting. The drawbacks are that it is packed with a soft brown clay-like compacted dust in some of the craters, meaning you have to wash it very well before you put it in. It's also very fragile and tends to flake and crack easily - so don't drop it.

I have about 5 extra pieces, if you're interested. They aren't the best of the lot, but they would work well in a 5-10 gallon scape.

I'd like to see more manten stone. What I've seen so far is intriguing, but I haven't seen much.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

It's amazing the difference the right light makes  In just a few days, the tank has really come around. The plants look healthier, the fuzz is gone, and there is no more hideous black flickering monster atop it! The lamp that came with the new fixture is 10000K, so the color is something to get used to. No pics until things get prettier - but it's on it's way.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

So here's what it looked like this morning. It was ok, but I wanted to see if I could increase the sense of depth in there.










And there is the result. I'm thinking HC and DHG belem. Maybe some tiny stones with mini pellia in the transitional areas. Haven't planted yet, but I'll tackle that tomorrow


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think both scapes look wonderful.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! It's planted now, but the water is super cloudy - darn used Aquasoil! But, it works and it's cheap  or free, rather. I'll post pics when it clears!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

hanikai said:


> I LOVE the new layout..
> 
> I have the same stones as you I think.. they're really nice, huh


Thanks! I love the Ohko stones. They are so much fun to play with. I like seiryu as well, but these are my current favorites 










Here it is planted and filled. I'm a horrible photographer, haha. I also realized that my iPhone has a higher MP count than my point-and-shoot. This is disappointing. Ah, well. Perhaps I'll get my wife a new camera for christmas...


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the new scape... significant improvement over the last 

Ohko is gorgeous stone...

Larry K


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

ldk59 said:


> Love the new scape... significant improvement over the last
> 
> Ohko is gorgeous stone...
> 
> Larry K


yes it is, now there is balance.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

ldk59 said:


> Love the new scape... significant improvement over the last
> 
> Ohko is gorgeous stone...
> 
> Larry K





MARIMOBALL said:


> yes it is, now there is balance.


Thanks, guys! I'm just grateful that I had some good stones to work with, and the time to tinker with it, haha... Of course there are small flaws I'd like to work out eventually, but at this point, it's mostly observing and letting the image sit for a while before employing any editing.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

really like your tank too!! nice work!!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for the crap pic. Between my dying point and shoot and my phone camera, this is the best i can do for now. Everything is growing well so far! Adjusted some things a bit but no major restructuring. I added some HM to the back yesterday. It will make for a nice sculpted hedge in the background. Also considering a couple of small stems (rotala mini type 1 or 2, or some of the magenta I have) to add some color. I wish the depth could come across better in pics. It really is a lot better in person! One of the stones has a small hole in it that you can see through - about the sice of a pencil. Kinda cool. 

Also added some CPDs to the tank. It may be a bit small for them, and if it turns out to be, I can move them up to the 10 or the cube. Otherwise they look quite comfy


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

You just keep progressing your scaping skills. This is a sweet little tank.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jason! I'm still working on it  I just wish I had a better camera!


----------



## boostfed (Dec 25, 2010)

nice tanks! are you still using the toms canister filter? hows it working for you?


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! Actually, it was a Tom's mini internal filter, but I had a Tom's canister for a while. It was great for everything from 5-20 gallons for me. I'm not sure I'd use it on such a small tank as a Mini-S unless it was stock (without the flow-increasing mod). Otherwise I loved it!

Now I'm using a Red Sea nano HOB filter. It's a little small for this tank, I think. Needs more flow.


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

great stones..nice tank


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice. I usually don't tend to post in journals but your improvement was vast and inspirational to me. Nice work.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

No major changes here, but I had some major thread algae issues a few weeks ago. I had to nuke the tank with H2O2. This was all because of too much light, and I think I was overdoing the iron dosage, as well. Anyhow, The blackout and H2O2 killed most of the plants except the DHG Belem and some of the HC, so I salvaged what I could, reduced the light to 18W with a light diffusing filter, cleaned it out and restarted. I rearranged a bit with some more proportionally appropriate stones, and played with some new lines.

Here it is now, in dry start mode. I'm up in the air with what to put behind the big stone. I want it framed by something, but I'm wondering what - HM? windelov fern?, some colorful rotala? Not sure really, but I have some time to think about it while the carpet reestablishes itself. 

Again, crummy pic. Sorry, 'bout it.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not an expert in DSM but it appears to me you have to much water as its covering the plants. From what I understand is you want the water level to be under the substrate (To prevent algae/rotting) and to mist occasionally to keep the humidity up.

Hopefully someone with more experienced could give more accurate advice.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice hardscapes!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

DetMich said:


> I'm not an expert in DSM but it appears to me you have to much water as its covering the plants. From what I understand is you want the water level to be under the substrate (To prevent algae/rotting) and to mist occasionally to keep the humidity up.
> 
> Hopefully someone with more experienced could give more accurate advice.


Yup, it was a little full at the time. It's fixed now, though. thanks for the heads-up 



xmas_one said:


> Nice hardscapes!


Thanks! It's been a process, hehe...


----------

